# Birth trends in families



## Hopeful8289

I have heard that birth trends tend to run in families. So if your grandma, mom, aunt, etc. went over their due dates then you are more likely too as well. I'm just curious if any of you have these types of patterns in your families or if it is different for each person? Both my mother and oh's mother went over their due dates and are convinced I will be too. I'm just curious to hear from some actual people if there has been any merit to this. I don't want the baby to come until he is ready but plan to induce at 41 weeks if he isn't here on his own.


----------



## Eleanor ace

It rang true for me :). My mum, grandma, aunts all needed to be induced. My mum gave birth 4 times, I was the only girl and the only one who didn't require forceful eviction :haha:. My first was induced (boy, born at 42 weeks), 2nd came spontaneously at 41 weeks. 3rd was induced but not for being post dates so I wonder whether she'd have come on her own if she'd had longer (she was born at 40+5). 
My family all seem to have their first babies as their heaviest and that was the case for me too.


----------



## krissie328

My family has an extensive history of preterm babies. Even my cousin and sister had preterm babies. My ds had to be induced. No idea what's so different with me but it was definitely not true. But it seems to be for everyone else.


----------



## Jessicahide

Myself and my cousin both gave birth really quickly, me 5 mins and her 12 and 7 mins... ( that was established labour starting to birth)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

My first pregnancy mirrored my mother's first (with me) pretty well. We both went to almost 43 weeks (based off my original due date), were induced, had an epidural, and had long labors that resulted in a complication. We also had easy pregnancies with no morning sickness. And we both had girls :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine is similar to my moms well she didn't go as late as I did. She had problems getting pregnant the first time as well, She did get pregnant naturally though. But we both had long labors, ended up with sections due to head size and baby being turned a bit and not progressing. Hopefully we follow the same trend, she had two successful vbacs in later pregnancies and got pregnant fast.


----------



## JT2013

No one in my family (my two sisters and my mum) has ever got to 40 weeks with a pregnancy.
I have two older sisters, each with three kids who were born between 34-39w, my Mum had me at 39 weeks and my DS was born at 37+4.

However, both my mum and sister had long and difficult first labours ending in C-section/forceps deliveries. My first was quite fast (12 hours from first contraction) and straightforward.

Hoping my current pregnancy will be at least as long as my first...I worry about it being earlier


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is so mixed in my family. Some have given birth early, on time, late, been induced etc. I don't think that there is any pattern to the births in my family. Even with my own children the first was early and the second was late!


----------



## KylasBaby

Not true here. I was born 8 days early after 12 hour labor. Dd was induced and born after 25 hours of labor! She was born 6 days early, but through no choosing of her own. My brother was a day late. I don't think anyone in my family has been induced, but my bp was crazy high.


----------



## sarah0108

Not entirely true for me! I was the only baby in the family born before due date (39weeks) and the only one below 8lbs (was 6lbs) however both my kids have been over 8lbs and overdue. These twins will be an exception to the rule. As i wont be going over 37-38 weeks and im convinced they'll both be less than 8lbs each :lol:


----------



## molly86

My mum had me at exactly 39 weeks and I had my son at exactly 39 weeks. So yes I think there probably is some truth in it.


----------



## Hopeful8289

Very interesting!! It seems like it holds true more often than not!!! My mom was only two days over so hopefully it isn't too much more than her if I do follow trend. Thanks for sharing ladies!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I was overdue with both and my sister was overdue with her first. My husband and all five of his siblings were overdue. Both my sons were overdue. This baby has no hope!


----------



## MindUtopia

I do think there is something to this, though I think part of it is probably cultural rather than strictly physiological. As in if your mother had a certain birth experience or birth tends to happen a certain way in your family, that's much more normal and expected for you, so history tends to repeat itself. Our beliefs are very powerful and what's normal has huge variation, but stories passed down about birth can have a real impact in your life if you buy into them. 

In my case, I don't know anything about any other women in my family, but my daughter's birth (my first) was very similar to my mother's experience with me (her first and only). We both went on the earlier side. I was born around 38 weeks and my daughter was 37+5. Both completely natural, started with waters breaking in the middle of the night and labour was really manageable. I had a home birth, but I was really comfortable until the end when I was pushing. With me, my mum's waters broke about 1am and she was at a cafe on the way to the hospital waiting while my dad had breakfast at 9am. They got to the hospital a bit after that and I was born at 1pm. So both really manageable and straightforward and almost exactly the same length with waters going first. 

It was also our first babies, we both wanted a natural birth, we were close to the same age, equally healthy and physically active all through pregnancy, so very similar in a lot of ways. But realistically, I think a lot of that probably also had to do with just being raised to know my mum had a fairly easy, straightforward natural birth and expecting the same. She has always told me the story of stopping to have breakfast on the way to the hospital and the waitress actually dropped and broke a coffee mug when she told her she wouldn't be eating because she was in labour! So I think it was just the norm and that's what I expected. Similarly, my husband's family has had almost all natural, easy births, many of them home births (including our daughter's too), and his granny had 4 of her 5 babies at home. It's just the norm. So I think there is something to that, in addition to there being physiological similarities. Also, realistically, most first babies are born at 41 weeks if left naturally to come when they're ready, so it's not so much they are 'overdue' as on time based on the averages, so to an extent it just skews that way anyway. The ones that come early, like me and my daughter, are more the exception, even if we did seem to follow a pattern.


----------



## mom2b2013

I think there is a lot of truth to birth trends in families. My mother was about a week early and had her waters break just before going into labor with both me and my sister. With my daughter I was 6 days early and also had my waters break first. I hope it will be the same this time around.


----------



## Nikko88

My mother was induced post date with both my brother and I. My first was 12 days post date (arrived shortly before a scheduled induction). Waiting on #2.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We were all late. My sisters all had babies overdue. My 3 were all early.

Me, mum, sistrt and nan all never had a labour over 4hrs.


----------



## Emsabub

Kind of for me. I went 11 days over, my mum went 2 days over with me but 11 days over with my youngest brother (who I share my birthday with!) However though my OH's mum was early with her first (my oh) and last. 

But BOTH my mum and his mum were on their due dates with their middle kids so hopefully if I have a 2nd in future they will be on time!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My mom knew that women in her family were late deliverers, so when they told her her due date with me (her first), she said "add 2 weeks to that". And she was pretty much bang on. The day she was gonna be induced, she actually went into labour on her own. And she laboured for about 36 hours. She was late with my sister as well, but she thinks it may have been cuz the cord was wrapped around her neck and she just wasn't dropping low enough to deliver vaginally. 

My sister was induced with her son, but 20 days early cuz she was too much of a selfish dumbass to take care of herself and go on insulin for her gestational diabetes. (Please don't think I'm being mean. She's been a huge bitch since she was a child and she's just gotten worse with age). She laboured for about 22 hours.

So, my due date is July 22, but I wouldn't be surprised if I actually deliver in early August. I just hope my labour won't be that long.


----------



## pansorie

The only trend for my mom and I is giving birth to small babies. I weighed 6 lbs, as did both my children. My mother had a long labor with me, 24 hours+. With both my children I labored for about 8 hours, and pushed them both out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Teri7489

My nan had 9 at home before due dates and 3 after in hospital. My mum had 3 inductions at 41 weeks and one after due date but natural labour. I had one at 40+3 then the other at 38+3 so guess it's a mix up in my family


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Well I had 3 all early....this ones not lol tradition broke..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i have no idea but i do know my mom had placenta problems with me and i have them. :( 

She had placenta abruption with me and I have: #1) Placenta abruption, #2) placenta previa with twin loss, #3) then hole in the placenta.


----------



## aidensxmomma

My mom had two kids - me and my younger brother, both of us were overdue and my mom had horrible labors with many complications. We were both almost 8lbs

I've had four kids. 3 of my kids were born early - one at 38 weeks, two at 39 weeks. My other baby was overdue. I was induced with 3 of my kids (not the one born at 38 weeks). My two boys were both in the 6lb range while my daughters were 7 & 8 lbs. My labors were mostly uncomplicated and I recovered fairly quickly, which is the opposite of my mom's experiences. 

There was one similarity between myself and my grandmother, though. When she had my mom (her second), she was in labor days before she went into active labor. With my youngest, I was in early labor for almost 6 days before going into active labor.


----------



## JessicaAnne

It isn't true for my family, my sister was induced 3 out of 4 times a couple of weeks early due to GD, her 4th she went a couple of weeks early naturally, my mum had 6 vaginal births, only 1 induced and 1 csection (I only know I was early by 3 days and my youngest brother early by 4 days lol), my younger sister went naturally I think she was overdue.

All 3 of mine have been born at 40+5, I was induced with my first but my other 2 were natural. I'm 90% sure this one will be born at 40+5 too :haha:


----------



## Srrme

My mom went over her due date every time (8 total). All of my babies have been early though (between 29 weeks - 38 weeks).


----------



## sil

My mom and grandma both had their babies late, a couple of days past the 40 week mark.

I had my DS1 10 days early and DS2 12 days early.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Not true for us. My grandmother had 2 babies full term or over with really long labours, and one a few weeks early in the bath! My mum had me at 36 weeks 6 hours start to finish, 6lbs 15oz, my sister at 38 weeks 18 hour labour 8lbs 5oz, and my brother at 37 weeks induced due to GD taking 3 days to arrive, 7lbs 11oz. I had my son at 32 weeks after almost 2 day labour but only 6 mins after ROM pushing, hoping to make it further this time but have a shorter lead up to birth lol. Completely different here.


----------



## _dreamer_

Me and my mum seem to be very similar. Babies all born near enough on due dates and pretty easy and quick labours expecially after the 1st. Also had pretty easy times breastfeeding and straightforward pregnancies too. Not sure about my nan on my mums side, aren't close enough to discuss. My nan on my dads side had my dad very preterm but I'm not sure about her next two births.


----------



## Twag

50/50 here my mum went overdue with me & my siblings and had all vaginal births - I went overdue with both of mine and had vaginal births BUT my sisters one went early and emergency c section and the other was overdue and ended up with emergency c section too :shrug:

We ALL suffered with morning sickness though my Mum, Sister & Me with HG my other sister got off lightly :wacko:


----------



## ClairAye

My mum had my older sister at 40+3 and me at 40+6, my kids were born at 40+1 and 39+4. :)


----------

